# Baby shampoo, ok?



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm wondering if anyone uses, or has used, baby shampoo on their fur babies. I live in the SF Bay Area and my two puppies love playing outside in the garden every day and get walked daily so they get pretty dirty. Right now I'm using the Earthbath Oatmeal shampoo but it's pretty pricey to use it for both of them, especially if they get a bath every week or so. 

I've met some people who say they use human shampoo with no problems and their dog's fur/hair and skin are very healthy. I've thought maybe baby shampoo might be ok. 

Also, when I used the Earthbath Aloe conditioner on my little guy and I found that his hair seemed to collect more dirt. Has anyone had the same issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

I always use Johnson's Baby Moisture Wash on Wag's face and head and use a variety of moisturizing shampoos (also for humans) on his body. Any gentle shampoo and conditioner seems to work fine on Wags. If I do spend extra money, I usually spend more on a conditioner. I am always trying something new .


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never had a problem with baby shampoo.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Would Pantene Pro V or for fine hair work


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The only problem with baby shampoo is that I find it very drying, which wouldn't be the best for a Havanese coat. So if you do use it, I'd condition well afterwards.

A lot of people (including people who show in conformation) use Pantene on their Havanese, but there are so many different formulations, I've never figured out what they like… or else it just doesn't work well on Kodi. I've found that Pantene makes him look good and feel wonderful for the first day, then he looks greasy, and like it is weighing his hair down.

Most dog shampoos are MUCH less expensive if you buy them on line, by the gallon. The problem is, that you first have to decide what you like best. I have hit on a combination that works well for Kodi… BioGroom Superwhite shampoo, and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Conditioner. So I buy them by the gallong. The CC stuff SEEMS a bit expensive, but it's VERY thick, and lasts FOR EVER. (I'm still on my first gallon of Spectrum 10, and Kodi is 5 1/2)


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for the responses everyone!

Karen - question for you: the Super White shampoo, do you find that it works better than the non brightening shampoos from the same line? I ask because neither of my two puppies has much white on them, and wondering if I would be better off with a regular shampoo for them without the brightening agents.

And you were right about the online cost for a gallon size being much more reasonable! Wow. Thanks for pointing that out. I do all their grooming at home, so once I figure out a good system, I can buy in bulk and save lots of $$$.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am also in the SF Bay Area and my two love going to park and getting dirty daily.When my two were puppies we used Earthbath Puppy. Now the best shampoo and conditioner for Scout's profuse double coat is Pure Paws Basic Silk line. It makes his hair like silk. Sometimes the groomer uses her own Macadamia Nut conditioner also. Truffles coat is very silky so I think anything would work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoldenBailey said:


> Thank you for the responses everyone!
> 
> Karen - question for you: the Super White shampoo, do you find that it works better than the non brightening shampoos from the same line? I ask because neither of my two puppies has much white on them, and wondering if I would be better off with a regular shampoo for them without the brightening agents.
> 
> And you were right about the online cost for a gallon size being much more reasonable! Wow. Thanks for pointing that out. I do all their grooming at home, so once I figure out a good system, I can buy in bulk and save lots of $$$.


I use Superwhite because Kodi is white in all the places most likely to get&#8230; NOT white!  I don't think there's any real reason to use that formula if you don't have a white or very light dog.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

krandall said:


> I use Superwhite because Kodi is white in all the places most likely to get&#8230; NOT white!  I don't think there's any real reason to use that formula if you don't have a white or very light dog.


Thanks Karen. And after having a good laugh over how muddy our babies get, I'm rethinking the Super White shampoo. My sweetie does get pretty dull-looking very quickly after his bath. I might try out that shampoo. I saw that my local pet store stocks it in the smaller size, so I can try it out before investing in the gallon size.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

GoldenBailey said:


> Thank you for the responses everyone!
> 
> Karen - question for you: the Super White shampoo, do you find that it works better than the non brightening shampoos from the same line? I ask because neither of my two puppies has much white on them, and wondering if I would be better off with a regular shampoo for them without the brightening agents.
> 
> And you were right about the online cost for a gallon size being much more reasonable! Wow. Thanks for pointing that out. I do all their grooming at home, so once I figure out a good system, I can buy in bulk and save lots of $$$.


 I loved the bio groom regular shampoo. I had a feed store near me who sold it but isn't carrying it any more. I just wanted to add that I have always diluted my shampoo and conditioners. So that saves money incase you dont do that. I have been using the Palatine pro V. Like karen said to many choices . So I pick one on sale. Its funny because every coat is different the conditioner Karen likes makes Zoeys coat sticky. I also add Apple cider vinegar as a leave in rinse to all my baths. It helps Maddies skin and also helps fight of fleas. You dilute it with water. Maybe that helps the Pantene to not leave a residue.?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've tried lots of brands and my favorite is The Coat Handler line, which was recommended by Tom King. I use the shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in conditioner. I also dilute all of them so they last longer and there!s less chance of residue. I like Isle of Dog too. Every Hav is different so you'll have to experiment and what you like when they're a puppy could change when their adult fur comes in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoldenBailey said:


> Thanks Karen. And after having a good laugh over how muddy our babies get, I'm rethinking the Super White shampoo. My sweetie does get pretty dull-looking very quickly after his bath. I might try out that shampoo. I saw that my local pet store stocks it in the smaller size, so I can try it out before investing in the gallon size.


It doesn't hurt to try&#8230; It does NOT "bleach" the coat in any way&#8230; I use it on Kodi's black parts too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Its funny because every coat is different the conditioner Karen likes makes Zoeys coat sticky.


I think this is very important to keep in mind. Whatever other people are using doesn't necessarily mean it will be the best product for YOUR dog. You just have to experiment with different things until you get a combination that you like!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> I've tried lots of brands and my favorite is The Coat Handler line, which was recommended by Tom King. I use the shampoo, conditioner, and leave-in conditioner. I also dilute all of them so they last longer and there!s less chance of residue.


How much do you dilute? Curious doggies want to know. :ear:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> How much do you dilute? Curious doggies want to know.


Roughly 5:1


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone! This is all great information. I'll have to do some experimenting to find out what works best, but now I feel more comfortable doing so.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I didn't get a chance to trim Bailey's hair yesterday. I always do it outside and we were getting some drizzle, so I skipped it. And I realized he probably can go another couple of weeks before he really needs a trim. I'll see if I can get a decent photo him to post.

I do want to thank you guys for sharing about diluting the shampoo. I had 1/2 bottle of oatmeal shampoo and I filled it up the rest of the way with water and used that to bathe both of my puppies and it was great. I actually like the diluted shampoo better as it doesn't clump up in one area. 

You guys rock! eace:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The fur kids groomer dilutes the shampoo in a half gallon container until it is almost like water. After they are wet she pours the liquid on them and works it in, rinses and repeats the shampoo. She also dilutes the conditioner in water until it is pretty watery and whisks it until there are no clumps. I never knew I was wasting so much shampoo and conditioner over the years...


----------



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

krandall said:


> The only problem with baby shampoo is that I find it very drying, which wouldn't be the best for a Havanese coat. So if you do use it, I'd condition well afterwards.
> 
> A lot of people (including people who show in conformation) use Pantene on their Havanese, but there are so many different formulations, I've never figured out what they like&#8230; or else it just doesn't work well on Kodi. I've found that Pantene makes him look good and feel wonderful for the first day, then he looks greasy, and like it is weighing his hair down.
> 
> Most dog shampoos are MUCH less expensive if you buy them on line, by the gallon. The problem is, that you first have to decide what you like best. I have hit on a combination that works well for Kodi&#8230; BioGroom Superwhite shampoo, and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Conditioner. So I buy them by the gallong. The CC stuff SEEMS a bit expensive, but it's VERY thick, and lasts FOR EVER. (I'm still on my first gallon of Spectrum 10, and Kodi is 5 1/2)


I may give this BioGroom a try. The John Paul Whitening doesn't work much better for whitening than the puppy shampoo. It works but not as I had hoped especially on his face and paws.


----------

